# Just Purchased My First Board



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

They need to fit your foot right, and the bindings gotta be the right size for your boots as well. 

You gotta match it all


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea I got XL cause I wear a size 12 in board boots


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea I got XL bindings cause I wear size 12 snowboard boots


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Your golden


----------

